# Schatten werfen



## Sliver (24. Oktober 2002)

Grüße,
ich hab ein kleines Problem:
Also ich hab ein Foto auf dem mehrere Leute sitzen und stehen, eine "Tag-Szene", jetzt sollen die Leute noch einen Schatten werfen von oben rechts (die "Sonne" ist also hinter ihnen). Die Leuten sollen den Schatten so werfen das er gegenseitig auch auf den anderen Leuten zu sehen ist und auf dem Hintergrund (einmal normaler Boden, eine Wand auf der linken Seite und die Leute sitzen auf Stufen).
Meine Frage jetzt: Muss ich jede Person extra vom Hintergrund trennen und mit einem Schatten belegen oder gibts da auch was einfacheres?


Sers
Sliver


----------



## Mythos007 (24. Oktober 2002)

es sieht realistischer aus, wenn Du jeder Person einen
individuellen Schatten verpasst... nicht alles im Leben
ist eine "One-Klick-and-forgett" Angelegenheit manchmal
muss man sich ebend zeit nehmen ...


----------



## Sliver (25. Oktober 2002)

Ist klar bin auch schon dran aber es gibt ja immer nen paar schlaue Jungs und Mädels die etwas schlaues "erfinden"... Fragen kostet nichts


----------

